# Trailer brands/options ~ Opinions?



## mvinotime (Mar 5, 2010)

Well I am FINALLY getting ready to purchase my very own horse trailer yay! I am currently looking at Circle J, Trails West and a Titan. I am needing a 2 horse BP slant load. My mare is pretty good sized so I prefer a 7ft by 7ft. I was wondering if anyone has reviews, opinions etc on the brands in question. I also was curious who prefers the drop down windows to the open air vents and why? Please also feel free to add any additional things I should consider while on my hunt  Thank you.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Can't help you out with those brands. I am a long time 4Star fan and owner


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I have a Brenderup so I am no help - but my friend has a Calico 2 horse slant. It seems nice enough but it is HEAVY as all get out. My cousin has a 3 horse Sundowner that is very nice. I have hauled with her in that one. She also has a Bison LQ. 

The barn has a Featherlite 3 horse slant and 4 horse LQ. My horse has been hauled in both of those and they are very nice trailers. The 3 horse slant has a nice tack room as does my cousin's and my friends Calico and Sundower.


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

I live about an hour away from where titans are built, so there are TONS of them (new and old) running around. they seem like a good solid trailer in a good price range.

Trails west are nice too but they seem really expensive for what you get...If your looking in that price range I'd jump up to a featherlite. A few years back we were looking for a horse trailer that we could also use to haul car parts to swap meets..A 2010 3 horse slant with drop down windows and a large tack room was what we got.. that trailer was a cadillac and IMO much nicer than some trails wests in the same price range.

* I unfortunetly had to sell it when I moved to kansas- gawd I MISS THAT TRAILER!!*


----------



## LizNicole520 (Jul 31, 2012)

I like the featherlite's and Titans. I am ABSOLUTELY DREAMING for a Bison though... *swoon*


----------

